# Canon EF 70-200 f2.8L IS II pricing and feedback



## ramon123 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would like some feedback on how low you think the price will drop during Black Friday? Seeing that the standard price has dropped from $2499 down to $2299, will that affect the discounted pricing this year?

Additionally, any feedback from those of you that own this lens would be highly appreciated!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 29, 2014)

I would expect the price to be the same as last year. It is, and has been, the king of the hill, so barring any sudden serious competition from Sigma (or Tamron) I wouldn't expect a reduction. As an aside, I also have the f/4 IS and I use that lens as much or more than the 2.8 if I don't need high shutter speeds or creamy bokah. It is just soooo much nicer to walk around with


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 29, 2014)

Got mine below $2000 through BH during x-mas time.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 29, 2014)

PS: I picked up a Canon refurbished for $1699.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 29, 2014)

Like one of the other respondents, I have both the f/2.8 and the f/4 versions. While walking around a park, the f/4 is easier to carry. For indoor events or portraits, the f/2.8 gets the nod. Unless you plan to own both, don't wait around for months trying to save a couple hundred dollars. The f/2.8 IS II is so good you should get on with it and start enjoying this great lens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 29, 2014)

A lot of ridiculous threads of late.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 29, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> A lot of ridiculous threads of late.



LOL! 

Yeah, I agree. But why not?

I voted for the $1799 same as last year. We'll likely see some of the steal deal sites do a lower price but in general I bet $1800 isn't a bad bet.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd be very shocked to see it below $1799 from a reputable dealer, and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't even see that.


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 30, 2014)

I picked $1799.00 that seems reasonable. But, lets face it if amazon has it for $1599 I might not be able to stop my self.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 30, 2014)

How could it be advertised as $1799 when the currently strictly enforced MAP is $2299?


----------



## Policar (Sep 30, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> How could it be advertised as $1799 when the currently strictly enforced MAP is $2299?



It dropped to $2199 I think, with a $300 gift card. I'm not sure who got it for $1799, but after B&H's promotions and bonus cash it came to about $1820 or so for me...

For those who don't own what it's what you expect. It's sharper than the 70-200mm f2.8 L but not much and not "tack sharp" until f4 or f5.6 but ok wide open. (The 18-35mm f1.8 Sigma is sharper at 1.8 than this lens at f2.8.) The bokeh is the harshness of a complex zoom, but is very clean without fringing. Clinical and smooth. Seems good for landscapes once you stop down. The IS jumps a bit and isn't really ideal for video.

Very nice lens overall. Great build quality and a joy to shoot with. Amazing AF. Seems like a good deal for the price.


----------



## ramon123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe Canon will make a surprise and drop it down to $1599!


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 9, 2014)

Last year's holiday deals:
http://www.canonrumors.com/holiday-buying-deals/


----------



## Snook (Oct 24, 2014)

Any idea how often the canon Refurb store usually restocks the70-200 f/2.8 L IS II? It is currently out of stock.


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 24, 2014)

FYI I recently received a quote from CPW for $1949, which includes reduction with current rebate (expires tomorrow).


----------



## tron (Oct 27, 2014)

Just the same as last year. Canon would like to increase sales but they are a little greedy on price...

Just my opinion.


----------



## ramon123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Where's the $1799 price???!?!?!????


----------

